# Thermostat - 12v vs 24v



## caseyclan (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, the manual says my Quad CB 1200 is designed to run on a 12 v AC Thermostat, yet there does not seem to be ANY available in my area.  NO WHERE! Lowe's,  HD, TSC, Hardware stores, Sutherland's - all do not carry them.. However, they all carry 24 volt thermostats.  Will a 24 volt work?


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, as long as it is a stand alone thermostat and doesn't require a transformer to run the thermostat electronics you'll be ok. Most modern units are 24v.  I like LUX brand thermostats for their features and value. That is what I had hooked up to our 1200i.


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2008)

I use Lux thermostats in my home, and also bought this one (Lux PSP511LA) for my Avalon Astoria pellet stove.  Installed it, and it works fine.  Bought it online for around $20-22


----------



## caseyclan (Sep 20, 2008)

Macman,
Is it a 24 volt?  If so, no problems with operation?


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2008)

This is direct from the owners manual/installation instructions:

"The PSP511A/PSP511LA can be used with most single stage 24 volt gas, oil
or electric heating and air conditioning systems, single stage heat pumps, or
gas millivolt heating systems. It cannot be used with 3 wire zone valves, 120
volt heating systems, or multi stage heat pumps."

I'm using it w/ the supplied batteries.  I hooked it as per my stoves instructions, set the stove for "Auto", turned the 'stat temp up, and the stove went right to start-up.


----------



## caseyclan (Sep 20, 2008)

The only information I can find in my stove's manual states "The appliance is designed to run on a 12 volt AC thermostat". I cannot find a 12 volt thermostat anywhere, but not "keen" enough with electronics to know if 24 volt model would work correctly.  Additionally, the original thermostat has only 2 wires, neither of which are labeled, and there are no "go bys" in the manual.  Hmmm


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2008)

caseyclan said:
			
		

> ....... Additionally, the original thermostat has only 2 wires, neither of which are labeled, and there are no "go bys" in the manual.  Hmmm



In general, it does not matter which wire goes to what connector on the stove terminals....the 'stat is just a switch, and makes a complete circuit when the temp drops below the desired setting.....I think if you bought the Lux model I mentioned, you'd be fine.  Hook it up w/o mounting to a wall, and see what happens.  You could always return it.


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Sep 21, 2008)

caseyclan said:
			
		

> The only information I can find in my stove's manual states "The appliance is designed to run on a 12 volt AC thermostat". I cannot find a 12 volt thermostat anywhere, but not "keen" enough with electronics to know if 24 volt model would work correctly.  Additionally, the original thermostat has only 2 wires, neither of which are labeled, and there are no "go bys" in the manual.  Hmmm



The 12vac rating is the minimum that you can use, so a 24vac thermostat will be fine.  As others have mentioned, the only problem would be with a thermostat that steals power - generally, battery-powered thermostats do not.

And, as macman notes, the thermostat is just a switch, so polarity of the wires does not matter.  Just connect one to R and one to W, and you'll be fine.

Joe


----------



## caseyclan (Sep 21, 2008)

macman and Browianheatingtech,
Thanks for the input.  I will give it a shot tomorrow and see if all is well.  Thanks again!


----------



## wellsme (Sep 22, 2008)

macman,
 I have the LUX TX500 and I'm in the process of connecting it to my stove. 
It looks like one wire goes from the stove to the "W" terminal on the thermostat and the other wire from the stove
to the"RH" terminal on the thermostat with the jumper wire still connected to the "RC" terminal.
 Am I correct?
   Thank you.
    Brian
http://www.homeandbeyond.com/prod-0062198.html


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Sep 22, 2008)

wellsme said:
			
		

> I have the LUX TX500 and I'm in the process of connecting it to my stove.
> It looks like one wire goes from the stove to the "W" terminal on the thermostat and the other wire from the stove
> to the"RH" terminal on the thermostat with the jumper wire still connected to the "RC" terminal.
> Am I correct?
> ...



Rh and W - correct.

Since you are not using it for cooling (I assume), you can either leave the jumper, or not, as you prefer.

Joe


----------



## imacman (Sep 22, 2008)

wellsme said:
			
		

> macman,
> I have the LUX TX500 and I'm in the process of connecting it to my stove.
> It looks like one wire goes from the stove to the "W" terminal on the thermostat and the other wire from the stove
> to the"RH" terminal on the thermostat with the jumper wire still connected to the "RC" terminal.
> ...



Brian,

since your only using the 'stat on the "heat" setting, you can remove the jumper wire....all you need are the W and RH connectors, and you'll be good to go.  Just make your slide switch is on "Heat" only.  Too bad you already bought the TX500....the PSP511LA I got also has a lighted screen, and was almost $10 bucks cheaper ($20-22) online.

In any event, they are nice, simple, easy to use 'stats.  Just make sure you place it far enough away and not directly in front of the stove....otherwise, it will read too high and not stay on long enough to heat the rest of the "house".


----------



## wellsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guy's for the replies, I thought that's how it went. I bought my Lux
at Lowes in a hurry and didn't notice there was a lighted one....oh well.
 Yes, I plan on placing the thermostat in the next room for just the reason you suggested.
My unit (Englander) can't be shut off with the thermostat just the feed and fan will be reduced .
   Brian


----------



## imacman (Sep 22, 2008)

wellsme said:
			
		

> My unit (Englander) can't be shut off with the thermostat just the feed and fan will be reduced .  Brian



That's OK...I kinda wish my Astoria would just slow down the fan and reduce the feed, but it's an on/off deal....I'll probably be replacing the ignitor sometime in the future, but hopefully it will save some pellets in the meantime.  

Glad we could help.


----------



## wellsme (Sep 22, 2008)

Now, if I just figure how to use my 360 degree fan,door frame fans, and ceiling fans to
effectively maximize the heat from this stove.


----------

